# The "Newbie" Bible



## ghd314 (May 27, 2008)

I hate the term newbie...

Anyway, i'm a realtively new user to the forum, and it's fairly obvious that there's a lot of "us" about. I've noticed that there's also a lot of posts from new members who, if they bothered to spend an hour reading some of the stickies or threads, would be able to answer their own questions.

What I was wondering was would it be feasible to put together some sort of beginner's booklet type downloadable word document which would contain the basics on diet/routines/goals/equipement/calculating calorie intake etc. with the hope that a new member would know to post their current diet/routine/goals/required calorie intake and help the more experienced members answer their questions sooner.

Or maybe not, just a thought.


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

reckon this would be good, save a lot of wasted time for everyone


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

While I like the way you think and it probably would be helpful, let's not forget the benefits of asking questions...It makes the thinkers, think, and the learner's wanna learn...I don't believe there is a end all to be all for this activity...But we could always take great stickies we already have and put them into some kind of welcome package...?


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

gets my vote


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

aye word document or a pdf file would be great

the official uk-m guide

im sure we can all contribute in terms of contents

loosing weight/gaining weight

and then perhaps one for training, could mix and match a couple of stickies to forge a good bible im sure

all 'getting started' of course, we dont want too much info, one for file size and two because if people want to know more thats when the questions come handy


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Every one has a different opinion.

When you read the stickies, you only get one person's opinion. (Albeit an educated one)

Asking questions is a fantastic way to learn.

I disagree with this idea.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

All that needs to be done is one thread like "Newbie Bible" and just hyper link all the relevant sticky's that guys have taken time to sit and write out regarding diet, training, gear, etc. all in one thread. With one click to each section.

Geo


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Alot of people cant be bothered to read long things and prefer to ask questions relating directly to their circumstances, i think if there was a "newbie guide" then it would have to cover too much and yet be so simple to read beacuse otherwise people wouldnt even look at it.


----------



## launish116 (Jun 15, 2009)

New to the forum myself,the problem is there are to many opinions, when you read one thing quite often some contradicts that in a following thread/post and your not sure what to believe


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

launish116 said:


> New to the forum myself,the problem is there are to many opinions, when you read one thing quite often some contradicts that in a following thread/post and your not sure what to believe


Thats what Bodybuilding is all about mate. Everybody is different and responds to things differenty so thats why there are so many views. Best thin to do is pick out the most popular things that work for people and give them a try, if they don't work, seek for more relevant information.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think it's a good idea, true, there are many different opinions about stuff, but the basics are pretty uniform aren't they?


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for digging up old posts, but i think this would be a very good idea. There is so much information on here.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

i think its a good idea but at the same time, is that not what a forum is all about?


----------

